# Worlds Best Dogs; Forgotten



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Today I went our to help my friend again and I got to meet some new dogs. All are sweet, loving, and just waiting for attention. We made out rounds and every chance I got I took pictures. Here they are..

First we went over where the cat colony is. I saw a new face, but couldn’t get to close. He’s cross eyed too.









This is another favorite, but it looks like he’s been getting into fights. Didn’t mind being picked up for his picture though.









And near the cats is the mama dog where they sold all of the pups except one. I took pictures a while back when they were all just weeks old. 

This is mama









And a blurry one of the last puppy









*Plenty More*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Moses (All of his pictures look the same)









Diamond (6 month old white, piggy pit) used to live behind Moses, but she was rehomed and is now being taken care of. So instead they got a new 6 month old Pit (possibly mix) who is very underweight. 

















*More*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Of course General, it’s really hard to get him to put his ears up!









Also known as the cookie monster









*More*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I posted a thread a couple weeks ago with pictures of ******; the first dog I’d groomed. She is doing really good, but these are the two dogs that live chained up outside.

Pewee









His play (girl) pose


















And Black the rottie that didn’t want my black box to take pictures of him. Lol









*More*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Then, we went back to her house to pick up a couple dog houses and a few collars. Since we were right there we took out a couple of her dogs. Samson is a new face too; she was feeding Princess (one of her regular rout dogs) and he came wondering up behind her looking for food. He was being kept, along with a few other rotties, as guard dogs. We’re not sure how he got out, but we’re glad he did. I’m not sure how he made it there because he’s just such a big baby. He sure did win over my heart and my face. Lol

















He wouldn’t stop giving me kisses


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Gosh it's so wonderful that you all help them... but I really hate seeing and knowing that they are stuck on those chains. It's so sad. 

Thank you gal... you are an angel.
Nessa


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Then we headed back out to take the dog houses to the needed dogs. 

Baby is the female and I can’t even imagine how full of worms she is. She had the chain rapped around her neck and hooked to the fence. Once she knew we were there to help her, she turned into moosh. So a much needed collar, a dog house, water, food, dewormer, and more room to walk around, let along a cleaned up place to sleep.. she was very happy.

















The male (can’t remember name) was also rapped in chains, but on top of that he had a 3 inch collar around his neck. He was so scared it was sad to see, but I clipped his fang like toe nails, we fed, watered, gave him a house, also dewormed him, and gave him many kisses. They were much happier when we left.
















*More*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

After we set those two dogs up and safe from the incoming rain we headed back to her house to finish taking pictures. 

This is Brandy; she had been living as a stray for at least the last year and was being fed by Angie ever since the first time she saw her. Well Friday I got a phone call that she had to put one of her fosters down. He was at least 13 years old and his chest was full of cancer; some of you might remember him from my other threads. His name was Drake. Later that day she was making her rounds feeding and after almost a year Brandy came up to her. As if she was asking for her to take her home, that she was ready to start over. She is still a little scared, but she’s not hungry, cold, lonely, instead she’s loved. 









She was also given two 6 week old Chihuahua/poodle mix puppies. 
This is Sammy









And this is JJ









Together









*That's All* Thanks for looking!


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

oh Ted, these dogs will remember your kindness forever. It makes me so sad to see them all, no wonder why people burn out on rescue there are just always more and more and more  That kitty's face made me cry. God Bless you.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Teddie, what a wonderful thing you and your friend do. All those babies are beautiful and I'm sure they appreciate everything you do for them. 

Samson is such a cutie. I love the big smile on his face in the first picture and of course the picture of him giving you kisses...  What a sweetie


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

And they are some of the most beautiful I have ever seen.



Thank you so much Teddie


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

your second picture is exactly why I get crazy mad when people let their cats out to run. Anything can happen to them. dogs other cats to fight with etc... Poor babies. I give you all the world of credit for doing your part to make the world a better place Teddie. I am proud of you. 

What is a big scary Rottweiler supposed to do if it is unhappy with the world's choice for it's life? Escape sounds like the intelligent choice. I am glad he made his way into a better situation. I hope it improves even more by finding his way into a permanent loving home. Proof to the fact that even rescue dogs can love, be loved and bond with people. 
I love the frog dog pose on Peewee too. Doesn't it amaze you how wonderfully friendly dogs can be even when they have been treated so poorly? They are just so willing to forgive. We can all learn from them, can't we?


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

you owe me a hanky..  Im bawling my eyes out.. Give them hugs and tons of kisses from me.. Love the kissing pics LOL!


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

Aww some of those facial expressions are just amazing. That is great what you do for them! I can imagine they appreciate every bit of it!!!!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


>




that pup looks like puppy Bolo picture...(there is only one and I don't have it anymore)

Can I buy him??

ok not buy him...I just wish there was a way I could get him outta there...


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow, Samson's face is just shining with joy...amazing how some dogs are so resilient. I hope he finds a home soon.

Looks like you guys are the one bright spot in many of those dogs' lives...


----------



## dansamy (May 15, 2007)

I must have missed something...what's the deal with these dogs? Why are they chained out?


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

dansamy said:


> I must have missed something...what's the deal with these dogs? Why are they chained out?


I posted this on another forum, but it's a quick sum up of why the dogs are chained..

These dogs are in the not so good part of West Dallas, meaning he drug houses, abandon homes and some people that don't give a rats A**. They are kept as pretty much a symbol and that is a huge reason in why you see so many pits or pit mixes. So many people see them and think they are horribly aggressive dogs, don't mess with this house because the dog will get you. 

What they don't know is how AMAZING these dogs are. While some have been bred, raised to be aggressive, most aren't. Since they are only kept as a "symbol" they could care less if they're fed or cared for. All that matters is that they scare away intruders.

Here are some of the other threads I've made..

http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/39465-when-there-isn-t.html
http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/39873-more-lovin-unwanted-animals.html
http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/40725-two-pups-we-picked.html


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

wow. some amazing dogs there! they are all beautiful. sad sad sad that there are animals treated like this

by the way how is that puppy you posted a few weeks ago doing? love to see how he is looking now!!!!!!!!


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh Ted, you are such a blessing. It just breaks my heart (and thanks a lot for making me cry at work). Those dogs are soooo lucky to have people like you to show some love. And they are all so gorgeous!! Samson - big bad guard dog, HA! What a lover!


----------



## reinawolf360 (Aug 4, 2008)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Of course General, it’s really hard to get him to put his ears up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i really wish i could adopt him....so cute!!!


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Those are amazing, heartbreaking photos. Some of those dogs just look so sad I wish I could help them too. You do great work Ted...


----------



## MrsJohnnyG (Jan 31, 2009)

Bless your friend for helping these poor animals... thank you for helping too and for sharing these heart-breaking photos. I just want to cry and hug and kiss these poor sweet animals. I'm so glad they have friends who can give them some much-needed nourishment and love!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

*pouts* I need to remember NOT to open these type of threads when I'm already depressed. I want to cry... How can anyone do this to their dogs?

There is something about General that catches my eye. Gosh I would take him and love him forever. I really hate people somedays...


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Darkmoon said:


> *pouts* I need to remember NOT to open these type of threads when I'm already depressed. I want to cry... How can anyone do this to their dogs?
> 
> There is something about General that catches my eye. Gosh I would take him and love him forever. I really hate people somedays...


You ARE NOT the only one. The way I look at it is; these dogs hardly see humans as it is so every chance we get to love on them and give them treats, it brightens their day. If I could I'd go out there more because that little bit of time rubbing between their ears of giving them kisses on their nose, whatever it may be, changes their entire day. 

DeeDee (she's in a different thread) held onto Angie when she turned around to leave. Almost like "please, I'll miss you, don't leave me here" and it broke out hearts because besides that bit of time there isn't much you can do.


----------

